# اطقم طاولات تقديم مودرن رائعه بثلاثة احجام ب أدراج وبدون أدراج



## tjarksa (24 سبتمبر 2016)

جديدنا .. 

موديل (1) 

اطقم طاولات تقديم مودرن رائعه بثلاثة احجام كبيره بدون ادراج :sm107:

متوفر اسود وابيض 

السعر للطقم 420 ريال 


الشحن سمسا من الشرقيه فقط .. 50 ريال مقدم

للطلب واتساب . :mobile_phone:

0505566474


































:messenger2:-------------------------------------------------------------- :messenger2:


موديل (2) 

اطقم طاولات تقديم مودرن رائعه بثلاثة احجام كبيره مع درج انيق :sm107:


متوفر ابيض واسود 

السعر 480 ريال 

للطلب واتساب . :mobile_phone:

0505566474












​


----------

